# E.N. Critters - Berk's Wasteland



## Morrus (Oct 13, 2005)

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5563.jpg[/imager]Berk's Wasteland, The sixth volume in the _E.N. Critters_ series contains 21 creatures suited to desert environments. As usual, the creatures range across a variety of Challenge Ratings and types:
[bq]Berk’s Wasteland is the sixth volume in this series. All of the creatures herein have been developed around an environment of arid deserts and wastelands and are suitable to be dropped into any campaign. If you are looking for an actual wasteland setting complete with regional descriptions and how the regional inhabitants of this volume interact with each other, then you are in luck again. A fairly detailed account of Berk’s Wasteland’s geography, inhabitants and general plotlines have been provided as well as a regional map that ties into the regions detailed in other volumes in the E.N. Critters series. This is however primarily a monster compendium and not intended to be a complete campaign sourcebook. Rather, the setting details have been included to create a framework for the creatures presented, as well as to provide the GM with with plenty of information and plot hooks to build adventure’s around whether or not the actual detailed setting is used.

    *  The medium resolution PDF is fully bookmarked for easy reference.
    * Both the Table of Contents and the bold creature names in the Theme Detail section are linked to the creature stat pages.
    * Several pages of theme info focused on geographic details as well as how each creature fits in with the region and other critters.
    * A full color map of the target area (Berk’s Wasteland) and surrounding regions.
    * A wide range of creature types and challenge ratings. (Twenty one all new creatures including 2 aberrations, 1 construct, 1 dragon, 2 elementals, 1 fey, 1 giant, 1 humanoid, 4 magical beasts, 3 monstrous humanoids, 1 outsider, 2 plants and 2 undead. The creatures range in CR from 1 to 14.)
    * Full color illustrations for most creatures.
    * Each full creature entry is set to make the GM’s job easy to run that creature, including additional information about certain types of abilities to save time having to reference additional books.
    * A detailed ecology section for each creature with a few paragraphs about topics such as its origins, where it is found, what it
      eats, etc., useful for GMs wishing to add an extra dimension of cohesiveness to their games.
    * Suggested knowledge tables to make resolving player knowledge checks quicker and easier.
    * A notes and game balance section for each creature to lend insight into what concept the writer had as well as how they feel it balances out for its CR in the game.
    * Full color, 2-sided counters for each creature in the volume.
    * Tables listing all creatures by CR, type and subtype and writer/illustrator credits.
    * The PDF is intentionally formatted with 2-sided printing in mind in case a hardcopy booklet is desired. If printed in this fashion, most entries start on a left-hand page and end on a right-hand page for easy reference. The margin has also been set in case 3-hole punching is desired.
    * Contact information for the very responsive developers. If you have questions, we have answers for you!
    * Revision availability. As errata is corrected, adjustments made and possibly new information added, revised versions of the PDF are available for download free of charge.
[/bq]


----------

